# waterproof mobile phones



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

Gday all
I got into a bit of strife recently being stuck on an island waiting for the tide to change. (the spot is only accessed by paddling through a gap in the wall with tidal rapids)
I had left my mobile behind, however had i had the phone on me (in its waterproof container, i could have phoned my friends at home and told them not to worry about my delayed return, that i was just waiting for the tide to change.

I have been researching waterproof mobiles and have found a couple on the net. anyone know of any others?
http://www.toughestphone.com/
http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2006/07/2 ... oof-phone/


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

I use an Aquapac case for my Nokia phone. Much cheaper than a dedicated waterproof phone. You can talk and hear quite audibly through the case. Only problem would be a slide phone, I guess - not sure if they make one long enough.

Got mine at Adelaide Canoe Works. http://www.acwsports.com.au/indexb.htm

They will deliver around Oz.

cheers

David


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

What a coincidence, just been on the phone with supplier for the AquaMate waterproof case. 
Trying to get the release date for the IPhone and Blackberry cases they are coming soon.
The current cases each have a RRP $34.95
see http://www.aquamatecase.com.au


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I use a Pacqua pouch (small one with clear face) which holds my iphone fine and I can use the touch screen through the plastic. Its probably not great if diving/surfing etc but for kayak use where the pouch remains relatively dry and only cops a few splashes it's fine..

I think a fully waterproof mobile phone is a bit of overkill unless you can talk underwater... :lol: Hey maybe my wife needs one...


----------



## yacker (Aug 28, 2009)

Nokia make (or used to) a tradesman phone:- shock proof, water resisitant and pretty cheap. When coupled with a cheap recharge style sim card and a quality sandwich bag you are laughing :lol:


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

iPhone with Aquapac works fine with the touch screen - oh and I have the entire marine map of Australia (Navionics) on it ($15)


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

kayaksportsmark said:


> What a coincidence, just been on the phone with supplier for the AquaMate waterproof case.
> Trying to get the release date for the IPhone and Blackberry cases they are coming soon.
> The current cases each have a RRP $34.95
> see http://www.aquamatecase.com.au


Will they be bringing in a case to suit the blackberry 8310? My phone has a trackball to scroll through the menu & you cant use it through the aqua packs that I have.


----------



## Welshy (Aug 14, 2009)

Sonim xp3 with out a doubt the toughest most water proof phone I have ever owned, and I have owned every model of bash proof / water proof nokia and simens.

Sonim can apparently be operated for up to 30min up to a depth of 1m of water, why? But it is extremly strong. I haven't tested the water proofness yet but there are lots of vids on their website, the site you listed in your first post and you tube. I have a mate that has driven over his, and got it replaced. 3yr unconditional warrenty, and as far as I know crazy Johns are the only stockests in Aus

my 2 cents


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I vote for Sonim too. You can get them unlocked (any sim) and Australian stock from an online company called Next Mobile. I think they're located up in Brisbane, I've bought a few phones through them and have never had a bad experience.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Samsung B2700
Not waterproof but bloody close to it, just bought one, has a good radio too!!


----------



## anthropomorphic (Sep 27, 2007)

Easy answer is to get a waterproof bluetooth headset and leave teh phone in the dry well.

Only useful if you have voice activated dialling setup.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

MrFaulty said:


> Samsung B2700
> Not waterproof but bloody close to it, just bought one, has a good radio too!!


This is the updated version of the M110 which I use on the water, I have dropped it in ten foot of water and it still works
and since my camera died all my photos have been taken with this phone, not the best quality but does the job

Cheers Dave


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been looking more and more into these bluetooth capable VHF handhelds.
viewtopic.php?f=82&t=32543

They seem like a much easier alternative than swapping SIM cards every time you go out, having to keep a second SIM active and a second phone charged etc.
For $220 its no more than a new phone will cost.

So far, I have been able to determine that:
-With the push of two buttons you can call your last dialed number; prank the most appropriate number on your phone before you go out and you're set.
-With certain compatible phones (I'm thinking most new Nokias, at a guess), they are able to voice dial any contact on your list. My Nokia is surprisingly accurate at this.


----------



## Coast (Sep 9, 2009)

*Overboard Technology Cases*
Check out a European range called Overboard, they are availble now in Australia at BCF, plus online at http://www.over-board.com.au They have iphone cases, blackberry, Gps, flip phones plus heaps of other stuff like dry bags and waterproof backpacks. Excellent product and the iphone cases are $29.95.

http://www.over-board.com.au//catal...p111.html?cPath=30_43&products_id=111/#images


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll also throw a vote towards the Sonim XP3 8)

Our company employs about 45 tradesmen (sparky's) and before we made the switch to Sonim handsets we were receiving back maybe one or two handsets a month which were either unrepairable, or if under warranty sent off for repair which often took weeks.

The Sonim has a 3yr unconditional warranty, you can run over it with a tank and they will simply replace it no questions asked - we have been using the XP1 and XP3 for the past 2 years and I have yet to have ANY returned for any reason (!) They lack features and are on the ugly side so probably not a great every day phone, but when used for the purposes they were designed for they have no equal.

The new XP3 Quest is waterproof to 1m for 30 mins, but also float anyway - and now have GPS built in also, so when it data range you can download street maps, and turn by turn instructions, when outside of data range you can still receive GPS co-ordinates which would be acceptable for finding fishing GPS marks, but thats about it.


----------



## bimbo (Sep 15, 2009)

I am currently in the market for a new phone and due to work my phones get beaten a fair bit and also cop a fair amount of dust. After a bit of searching round I discovered the Nokia 3720 which is surposed to be release in oz very soon. https://www.nokia.com.au/find-products/all-phones/nokia-3720-classic/specifications This phone is basically as water, dust and shock proof as you can buy but looks like a normal phone (no big chuncky bits of rubber hanging off it). Other than that the phone has nothing fancy - just a phone that you can call other peoples phones on and a 2mega pixel camera

crazy johns is advertising them unlocked (and instock which they are not :evil: :evil: ) for about $260

Cheers
James


----------



## gusart (Dec 14, 2009)

I found the easiest and cheapest way to waterproof your mobile is just put it inside a condom ! Keeps it dry and you can still dial and answer any calls without taking it out


----------

